# Hunting burn out



## Goat (Sep 5, 2014)

I am at a loss on how to figure this out. About a month ago I started thinking of taking a season off from hunting. I just lost the drive for it. I can't put my finger on why but I feel ok with it. I hunt about 40 days a year in GA and go out of state for 2 weeks and sometimes even plan 2 out of state trips. 

Has anyone else ever hit a wall like this.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 5, 2014)

No. I hit that wall with bass fishing though. Well pretty much fishing in general. The worst thing that could happen is me bagging a huge trophy buck this season - what would be the point of hunting deer after that? But since that will not likely happen, I'll be on fire for hunting even if it's an 80 pound doe.


----------



## Headsortails (Sep 5, 2014)

This too shall pass.


----------



## CamoClad (Sep 7, 2014)

You are not alone...no real rhyme or reason, I just lost interest for a while.  Like Headsortails said, it will pass.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 7, 2014)

Been there.  There now, as a matter of fact. I tend pursue hobbies in waves, I'll be all into it for 3 or 4 years, lose interest for 3 or 4, then jump right back in.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 14, 2014)

Goat said:


> Has anyone else ever hit a wall like this.



Yeah, but mine was forced, not voluntary.


----------



## TheBuckMan (Sep 14, 2014)

Yea last deer season I put a lot in bow hunting and didn't kill a deer and became frustrated because the only years I don't kill deer is by choice(with gun hunting) so yes I've been losing a drive for bow hunting over the last 2+ years


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 5, 2014)

Yea I've done it with bow hunting myself. Haven't been in a stand this year. Duck hunting as well. Can't afford ark. anymore and there aren't enough ducks in ga to be worth the effort. Guess I'm getting lazier the older I get


----------



## LureheadEd (Oct 5, 2014)

Yeah, I'm wimpin' out...Haven't missed Opening Day in 33 years, 25 at the same club...This is going to be strange...I had major surgery in Feb., but I just don't seem to have the drive to make the effort this year...Lots of excuses, the thrill of the hunt just ain't there right now....


----------



## sea trout (Oct 5, 2014)

Change up helped me!
My teens and early 20's I hunted small tracts of land with lots of family, neighbors and friends. Loved it!!! Big mature bucks were only a pipe dream it seemed....
I landed a customer that let me hunt their 380 acre farm. Just me n my girlfriend, then fiancé, then wife, (all same women) were the only 2 allowed.
We hunted that ourselves for over 10 years! Big bucks and plenty of them. (2 yr old 100inch 8pts were big bucks to us at that time)
Then we had kids and I hunted by myself, or wife by herself.

So the fun and excitement went away. Deer huntin came more as a chore, since its our mainstay food source.

Well couple years ago joined a hunt club that my best friend was in.
I had so much fun again. Now my family and my brother in law and his family are all in it and we've made friends with other club members.
Deer huntin is fun again.

Hope you get back happy with it or find another happy hobby.
Main thing is stay happy!!!!!!!!!!
Just don't go salt water fishin!!


----------



## jigman29 (Oct 21, 2014)

I stopped hunting for 3 years until my son and wife started wag to go.I just got burned out on it and started fishing year round.Ive never really got a fire in me like I once had but I started enjoying myself through my son and wifes success.


----------



## NugeForPres (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm experiencing this mid-season unfortunately....just let things bother me that should be making me happy.  I think it becomes more of a chore at times, as much as I hate to say it.  I keep going because I know you can't kill them on the couch.


----------



## Darien1 (Nov 15, 2014)

I hit the wall a couple of years ago.  I just couldn't get the drive to go.  I got over it to an extent but I still don't go as much as I once did.  I hit the fishing wall a few years ago.  I live on Lake Sinclair and all I have to do it go out the front door and I'm there but I have absolutely no interest.


----------



## swamp hunter (Nov 15, 2014)

I just hunted 30 days straight. Don't care if I ever go again, But I am back at the house lookin at maps and thinkin hard.......


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 15, 2014)

I haven't seen a deer since muzzle loader.   I'm about to give it up I can figure out better ways to waste time.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Nov 15, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Yeah, but mine was forced, not voluntary.



This. Got a new job where I workalmost every day. When I get a weekend off I need to be with my family. I would have them in the woods with me but my three girls are too young. The oldest being four. Got to be in the stand with the wife for an hour last weekend after work. Didn't even see a deer but it was a great feeling.


----------



## Mission (Nov 25, 2014)

i just went thru it man, it happens. had 3 properties i was hunting, running around with my head cut off, 2nd guessing not only what stand..but what property to go to. stolen stands/trespassers/etc. i needed a mental break

hunted 3 times 2 yrs ago, 1 time last year. 

this year i smell blood again! 1 property, bow only


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm pretty much there ..Past several weeks I have gone on two afternoon hunts.  As I sit here right now, I don't really care if I make another hunt this year.  Just went too hard I think early in the year. I don't know. Maybe getting older. Don't really care what it is.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Nov 25, 2014)

Im hitting that wall now also, but i think it's basically cause ive been hunting alone all season and its gettin old, im plannin on getting in a club next year with several friends


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm usually about bored with deer hunting about December. I start early bow season and hunt a good bit. Now I'm looking foward to rabbit and a few duck hunts. Both are alot more social and always love to watch a good dog work.


----------



## cj580guitar (Nov 26, 2014)

Yep I'm with you Curtis-Uga , can't wait to run a few rabbits !!!!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Nov 26, 2014)

I too am having hunting burn out.  Jus ton desire.


----------



## 660griz (Nov 27, 2014)

All I can say, if you are getting burned out on hunting, you are doing it wrong. 
It is supposed to be fun and relaxing.


----------



## jmharris23 (Nov 27, 2014)

660griz said:


> All I can say, if you are getting burned out on hunting, you are doing it wrong.
> It is supposed to be fun and relaxing.



Man I couldn't agree more. I love deer hunting. I wait 9 months to do it and hate it when it's over! The only thing I wish is that I could hunt more..... I've never understood "burning out" on hunting?


----------



## antharper (Nov 28, 2014)

I suggest everyone that don't have the desire anymore to hunt that once loved it is to find a kid that's not as fortunate as most of us with a dad , uncle , grandparent that brought us up in the woods and take them , it will help I guarantee it.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 9, 2014)

jmharris23 said:


> Man I couldn't agree more. I love deer hunting. I wait 9 months to do it and hate it when it's over! The only thing I wish is that I could hunt more..... I've never understood "burning out" on hunting?



I agree man. We get too consumed in all the "Modern" ideas. I love every aspect of hunting and I can not wait to get done with school tomorrow and put some miles on my boots before I move!


----------



## Uptonongood (Dec 13, 2014)

Hunting is different for each hunter, motives and goals may also change over time.  I quit hunting a year ago, I've been doing it for 54 years, in five different states, four foreign countries.  I hunted big game, plains game, dangerous game, small game, upland birds, and water fowl.  I loved all of it but I've had enough.  Now I've got a couple of young guys in their 30's who call and tell me about their hunting trips, I love to listen to them.

I think it's important to be honest , if you've had enough, you've had enough.
I know I have.


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 14, 2014)

antharper said:


> I suggest everyone that don't have the desire anymore to hunt that once loved it is to find a kid that's not as fortunate as most of us with a dad , uncle , grandparent that brought us up in the woods and take them , it will help I guarantee it.



This does help!!  I had no drive this year as well, could take it or leave it; however, my daughters boyfriend had always wanted to go but no one ever took him, so I got him his license and started to teach him.  I was thrilled when I heard his muzzleloader go off earlier this year and he bagged his first doe.  It did put some of the fire back in me and I am looking forward to taking him out again.  Doesn't bring back all the fire, but it does help.


----------



## wcg2 (Dec 16, 2014)

I think it happens with age . Not necessarily burnout but desire. I am 53 and killed my first whitetail at age 9. For the next 44 years I was fortunate to hunt every species in Georgia(Illinois, Ohio, Mississippi, Arkansas, Iowa and Canada) as much as anyone and felt robbed if I didn't. Got the bass tournament bug in 2001 and fished 40 weekends a year for 8 years and hunted at the same time. I still deer hunt at least 6-7 times per week but the "desire" is just not the same as it was when I was younger. Especially after leasing land in Kansas for the past 5 years. Now I spend more time deer watching in Georgia but that's ok to. I still enjoy deer hunting in Georgia but mainly just watch !


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 16, 2014)

I absolutely get burned out.  Anybody can and will get burned out.  Hunting cannot carry the weight that today's "hunting culture" tries to put on it.  When I say "hunting culture", I mean all of the TV shows, the marketing, the videos, etc.  When camoflauge companies refer to themselves as "not just a passion, but an obsession" - and nobody bats an eye, something's wrong.  Hunting is about comradery and provision and dominion over creation.  When it turns into obsession and competition, look out!


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 17, 2014)

"Climb down off the hilltop, get back in the race. 'Cause I'm hung up; on DREAMS I'LL NEVER SEE".


----------



## 660griz (Dec 17, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> "Climb down off the hilltop, get back in the race. 'Cause I'm hung up; on DREAMS I'LL NEVER SEE".



Great song. I actually like the Molly Hatchet version better.


----------



## Uptonongood (Dec 17, 2014)

I didn't want to add more to this thread because folks might think I'm boasting.  I promise I'm not.

If you want to rekindle your love of hunting, explore some sites and set yourself up with a "beginners" trip to either South Africa or Namibia to hunt plains game.  It is cheaper than an quided elk hunt out west, you can take more animals and have an experience that will be life changing.  I never, in my wildest dreams, ever thought I would be a guy who could go to Africa and hunt, that was for "those rich guys".  It is the only place I would consider going to hunt again, maybe there is a klipspringer over there with my name on it.

Check it out or pm me, I'll be happy to share my experiences.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 17, 2014)

Uptonongood said:


> If you want to rekindle your love of hunting, explore some sites and set yourself up with a "beginners" trip to either South Africa or Namibia to hunt plains game. .



Definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## Gixxermike (Jan 26, 2015)

Hunting and fishing runs in my blood I've never lost interest in it.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't understand how anyone could lose the desire to be outdoors constantly.  If I quit hunting some day, I'll still spend just as much time in the field.  

If you're trying to get the "fire" back, pick up a recurve or longbow and start shooting.  It's like learning to hunt all over again.  I only wish I had started sooner.


----------



## GA native (Feb 3, 2015)

I just finished my Hunter's ed. course online. You are in stage 5, the "sportsman stage." 

Of the "5 stages of a hunter."


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 18, 2015)

I've hunted and fished all my life (with the exception of being a wild teenager). I have never lost interest ever. 51 yrs old and if I make it to 101  I'll still be at it!


----------



## Barebowyer (Mar 3, 2015)

I agree with Hammer Spank.  Find a new way to challenge yourself.  I am, and have been primarily a bowhunter.  After many years and many animals, I began to "expect success."  Even when I was shooting deer with a firearm, muzzleloader, etc., I was shooting most at under 25 yards or so.  I had played with traditional archery for years and had taken a couple of deer with both a longbow and a recurve.  However, I only toted those bows back then after I had taken a few deer with my compound for the season.  Two years ago, I decided to switch over to traditional archery exclusively and wish I had done so years sooner.  I took a 430 lb. black bear in New Brunswick at 8 yards with my recurve this past June and watched him expire only 25 yards away.  It was one of the best "rushes" I have ever gotten in the woods, esp after the bear circled me for hours in the heavy rain.  My point, find a new way to challenge yourself whether just taking a doe with a recurve versus a rifle, a turkey with a bow, etc.  It has worked for me and although I harvest fewer deer than I used to, I take them the way I want to and it's very, very, rewarding as it once was.

Good luck to everyone and shoot straight.


----------



## Goat (Jul 31, 2015)

This has been an interesting post to follow and thanks for all the replies.  After a year off from hunting it is time to get back in it. This last year has been spent doing ALOT of fly fishing and it was what I needed. I do mostly backpack hunts so a year away from that allowed me to gain weight like crazy. Now its time to get back into hunting shape (started that a few months back) and go hit the trail. I will miss out on hunting the west this year but that will make next year even better. 

Time to put some bear, deer and fall turkey back in the freezer.
Good luck to you guys this season.


----------

